# Lizards > Chameleons >  Harold the Panther Chameleon

## FollowTheSun

His colors are really beautiful after his last shed! (and he is a great homework helper too!)

He's from Kammerflague Kreations 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),_GpBp_ (09-09-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## Treeman

That guy is awesome! I really dig the blue-green striping and the flaming orange color

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> That guy is awesome! I really dig the blue-green striping and the flaming orange color


He's not even fully grown yet, I can't wait to see if he develops any more colors. I noticed after this last shed his lower stripes on his body are being outlined in a different color

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Yes Panthers are my favorites.
But they have short life spans
And handling them unnecessarily is not good.  

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Yes Panthers are my favorites.
> But they have short life spans
> And handling them unnecessarily is not good.  
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


He actually begs to come out of his enclosure. He will actually sometimes walk past the food that's offered to him right up onto our hands and arms. He really enjoys being held. Although of course we don't do it for hours and hours

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

e_nigma (01-28-2019),_GpBp_ (09-09-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-20-2019)

----------

